# Orange cat needs home... Update!



## SupraChick (Mar 25, 2004)

I've acquired another cat...
he's orange, fluffy, and really nice.
he doesn't meow, not even for food!
And he loves to sit with you.
I haven't a clue if he has shots or is neutered.
he doesn't meow...
he's really cute and I'd love to keep him, however, my other 2 kitties have become very territorial and do not like this new cat.
Also I'm only allowed to have 2 in the apartment.
Oh yes, I live in Delaware and am willing to travel along the East coast to deliver.
Niki


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope you find a good home for him. It would be best to keep your cats away from him until he has his shots and is checked for FIV and Feline Leukemia. It's a shame they don't get along, but time could make a big difference.


----------

